# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Nαυτιλιακές Eταιρείες Κρουαζιέρας - Cruise Shipping Companies >  Saga Cruises

## mastrokostas

Νεο πλοίο το 2019 θα ξεκινησει να κατασκευάζετε στα Γερμανικά ναυπηγεία του  Meyer Werft γαι την Saga Cruises ,και με πιθανοτητα γι ακομη ενα το 2021!
 .Tο πλοίο θα είναι 234 μέτρα μήκος και 30 μέτρα πλάτος!

----------


## Giovannis

saga.jpg

δε το λες και ασχημο παντως!

----------

